# HELP!! Mice - Ethan Hunt - Mission Impossible



## steveel (Sep 10, 2010)

A couple weeks ago we saw mouse poop in a cupboard and started hearing occassional scurrying behind the sink cabinet.

I set a Viktor-spring type trap, and caught a mouse. 

But the poop keeps reappearing and my wife has seen mice a couple times.

So I reset the same trap in the same place with the same bait and..... the bait keeps disappearing. Different cheeses, peanut butter, walnut mash.... whatever's taking the baits really likes the smorgasboard. We never see any bugs. Just the mice and the mice poop. So tell me... are these buggers repelling down on ropes to avoid setting the thing off? 

More recently I laid wall to wall Viktor-spring traps (this was part joke and part experiment). I thought there's no way they can take the middle traps bait without triggering a trap on the perimeter. But no joy. The five traps were all licked clean.

And I pack the bait in under the the little lip of metal too. 

So THEN I got a live trap, and surrounded the live trap with spring traps. All traps with fresh peanut butter. After three days, the spring traps are all licked clean. The bait in the live trap is still there.

Still no sign of bugs.

I'm back to my Ethan Hunt and Mission Impossible theory of mice dangling from ropes amidst the laser beams. Option A is to put a camera down there and film this. 

What's Option B? 

(I'm starting to think we have ex-soviet KGB mice who are now overseas looking for work)


----------



## liquidvw (Jun 8, 2009)

Try this or this

I use the victor spring traps as well. I have to make sure the bait pad is at the lowest point before it springs open. If the bait pad is to high, you'll loose your bait.


----------



## steveel (Sep 10, 2010)

liquidvw said:


> If the bait pad is to high, you'll loose your bait.


Dope! I didn't realize today's improved traps were so complicated!


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

tie a small piece of cotton to the trap trigger, using sewing thread or dental floss. Smear pnut butter on the cotton. When he licks it, as he is used to doing by now, he won't get enough. He will bite into it and tug. His little rear end will then belong to you.


----------



## steveel (Sep 10, 2010)

awesome, thanks for idea; 

and the DIY mousetrap videos, too liquid. For comedy, I really liked one of the other youtube links that came up on the margin, about traps from office supplies.


----------

